# My only collector camera...



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

Cant remember if i showed this to anyone on here yet or not, so here goes. Picked it up at a camera show this summer


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 20, 2008)

She's purdy!...


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 20, 2008)

The question on everyone's mind is, I think, Tony:  Do you shoot with it?


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

haha, no, I dont. It takes film that seems to be only sold by antique dealers or something, and even though, i wouldnt know where to get it developed. I dont have a darkroom here. I've always wanted to though!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

hmm.. the shiny parts still appear very shiny  nice


----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah, its in pretty good condition, shutter still works and everything


----------

